# Lone Peak July 2011



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

So one Saturday in July last year, I got pretty bored and decided to go on a little hour-long, maybe two hour hike. Well three hours later I found myself on top of Lone Peak and completely out of water (it was above 95 degrees the whole time). Not my best idea :lol:. It turned out to be a beautiful day and an awesome experience. Out of all the peaks I've summited in Utah, I would have to say Lone Peak is my favorite. Sitting on the peak gives you a true "top of the world" feeling. And even though I was as dehydrated as I've ever been by the time I got back to my truck, I'd definitely do it over again! 

Here are some of the Highlights...

[attachment=4:16on4yc2]LonePeak1.jpg[/attachment:16on4yc2]
On the way up
[attachment=3:16on4yc2]LonePeak2.jpg[/attachment:16on4yc2]

[attachment=2:16on4yc2]LonePeak3.jpg[/attachment:16on4yc2]
On the peak, Looking towards Utah lake
[attachment=1:16on4yc2]LonePeak4.jpg[/attachment:16on4yc2]
Peak, looking at The GSL
[attachment=0:16on4yc2]LonePeak5.jpg[/attachment:16on4yc2]
Looking down at the way up and the edge of the Cirque


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report.


Stay hydrated for crying out loud.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Always take a water pump ha ha


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks wyogoob. For the record I usually do take a filter, I just thought I'd be doing a 2 mile hike instead of a ten mile one. Not very smart, but it turned out ok haha


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Lots of water in the cirque, but you need a filter with a long hose to reach it between the rocks. I live right below it and have climbed it many times from every angle. I love camping in the cirque. It's an amazing place.


----------

